
Leaked Bloomberg campaign NDA protects abusive bosses - AndrewBissell
https://www.thenation.com/article/politics/bloomberg-nondisclosure-harassment/
======
ponsin
Wow, lots of oppo research against Bloomberg this week. I wonder if all of the
other Democratic candidates planned it this way

~~~
AndrewBissell
It helps that Bloomberg left an unending string of sexual harassment
complaints and cringeworthy public statements in his wake throughout his
entire career as a business & political figure.

~~~
rasz
Didnt stop Biden from running. Image search 'Biden creepy' for some nightmare
fuel.

~~~
beatgammit
And it didn't stop Trump or Bill Clinton from winning. We'll see if it hurts
Bloomberg.

------
siruncledrew
IANAL though the NDA part of Exhibit A pretty much looks like other company
NDAs I've seen. Probably some corporate lawyer drew this up. It looks like the
"cover my ass"-style NDAs companies write to be very broad yet defensible.

------
lonelappde
www.jdsupra.com/legalnews/non-disparagement-clauses-in-cross-35572/

